# 2nd Monitor - picture disappears when click on 3rd screen.



## Terry Hewitt (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10 (FallCreators edition)
Lightroom Version 7.0.1

I have 3 screens.

Screen 1: holds the LR Classic library view
Screen 2: is used as the LR Classic 2nd monitor and displays an image full screen.
Screen 3: holds a Microsoft Word document

Using Screen 1 I can select and image from the grid view and that appears full screen on Screen 2.
So far so good.
Now I click in the Word document in Screen 3 - to type some comments about the image, and
the image on Screen 2 disappears and displays the desktop.

Screen 1 is unaffected.

Anyone know how I can force Ligthroom to keep the 2nd Screen displaying an image when I change the focus window?

Best wishes
Terry


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

This is expected behavior. Lightroom only uses the second screen when it is in focus. When you click on the document on the third screen, the focus changes to MS Word, and so Lightroom releases the second screen.


----------



## Terry Hewitt (Oct 29, 2017)

Johan,

Thanks for that. It's a feature then not a bug!

Is there any way to get Lightroom to change its behaviour.

Best wishes 
Terry


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

Not that I know.


----------



## Terry Hewitt (Oct 29, 2017)

Johan.

OK. Thanks. 
Best wishes 
Terry


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2017)

Terry Hewitt said:


> Johan,
> 
> Thanks for that. It's a feature then not a bug!
> 
> ...


I think this is a Windows behavior and has nothing to do with LR.  I don't have a third monitor on my Mac, but I do have several desktops open on the two that I have.  If LR is running on Desktop 1(monitor 1) and the Second Display is on Desktop2 (Monitor 2) If I switch to another app on Desktop 3 (monitor 1) (i.e switch focus away from the LR app)  The monitor 2 reverts to an empty desktop background. So this same windowing behavior exists in the MacOS programming interface.


----------



## Terry Hewitt (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for your input. As you say it's a feature of the underlying windowing system. I'll look into that. I have seen something that enables changing the focus without the window coming to the top. 
If I find it again l'll post it here. 

Best wishes 
Terry


----------

